
Americans: Pay Your Taxes--Or Lose Your Passport - hippich
http://www.wsj.com/articles/americans-pay-your-taxes-or-lose-your-passport-1447971424
======
whoopdedo
Keep in mind that the IRS is the only government agency that can charge you
with a crime that you are presumed guilty of until you prove your innocence.

